# Unable to start car. Unable to charge.



## anmayes (Oct 22, 2018)

I took delivery of my M3 today and did its first update. The update failed and is showing these errors:

Unable to charge
Incompatible software versions

Software update required
Contact Tesla Service

Software update required
Unable to start car

So, needless to say, I'm not super happy with my purchase at the moment. I contacted Tesla Service and they said they would send an update when they could find a technician. Maybe today, maybe tomorrow. If that doesn't work they may have to tow it to a service center. 

Has anyone else had this problem? Please tell me this is not a frequent occurrence. There is a small part of me that's tempted to tell them they can have the car back.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear of the first day troubles. Likely we don't like to see it, but you aren't truly alone, it has happened to others before. Likely a few documented cases on the forums here of first day or first week problems. Sometimes things can be cleared up with the two button reboot. I'm hoping they would have walked you through that when you called in for service. 

It is likely fixable and they will take care of you by getting you in a loaner if they need to keep your car very long. Give them a chance, they'll get you fixed up.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

anmayes said:


> Has anyone else had this problem? Please tell me this is not a frequent occurrence. There is a small part of me that's tempted to tell them they can have the car back.


It's pretty rare but I have heard of at least one other case that sounds similar. I bet they have you up and running pretty quickly. You haven't even had time to bond with the car yet!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

maybe @littlD can chime in and assure you that when things like this happen (nearly immediately after delivery), that Tesla does act quickly to get the issue resolved.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

anmayes said:


> I contacted Tesla Service and they said they would send an update when they could find a technician.


If you have a local service center, try contacting them directly. Many of us have found them to be more responsive than calling the nationwide service number.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

anmayes said:


> I took delivery of my M3 today and did its first update. The update failed and is showing these errors:
> 
> Unable to charge
> Incompatible software versions
> ...


To add to the other responses and with hope to give you more data points, I've had my car since February and have not had this occur. I like and agree with @garsh reply above and would contact your local service center, even your Delivery Specialist that you worked with and let them know what's going on.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Tesla really should really add something to the app, or the online account, where it would detect a failure in your car software and allow you to initiate a restore. It can't really cause harm, if your software has already been hosed, and will save service some time.

The only suggestion I have while waiting for Tesla is check the 12 volt battery voltage (it's possible the battery ran down and turned off during an update), and put the car on wifi if you can. It might pick up the update and offer it to you again, which could solve the problem nicely. Most likely if it ends up in repair, Tesla will probably replace the MCU so they can send yours back to find out why the update failed.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the difficulties. My car has upgraded firmware multiple times without problems. I keep the car plugged into the Mobile Connector for charging and have wifi in the garage.

Agree with the suggestions so far. Check the 12V battery. You can access is from the small circular panel at the right front of the bumper. Or you can pull the cover under the windshield after opening the frunk.

If the voltage is low, carefully put a charger on it.

Also try pressing both steering wheel buttons for several seconds to reboot some of the computers.

My bet is the 12V battery being low enough to interrupt the firmware upgrade.

Also make sure the car is plugged into AC power or an EVSE, i.e. charge the main battery pack. The car includes a 12V charger that's powered from the main pack.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

It goes without saying but just in case you haven't tried, reboot the computer by holding down the two steering wheel scroll wheels and see if that revives things.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> maybe @littlD can chime in and assure you that when things like this happen (nearly immediately after delivery), that Tesla does act quickly to get the issue resolved.


Happy to chime in.

I too had a first day issue with an update, but it's very rare, I've updated 11 times since with no issues.

Don't worry, your car is not defective and Tesla will make it right.

Reach out to the Service Center where you took delivery and work with them.

Since that disappointing day, I've since enjoyed 16,000+ miles in over 6 months of ownership, and it's been amazing.


----------



## anmayes (Oct 22, 2018)

Thank you all very much for your responses. 

About 2 hours after contacting support I got a notification on my phone that the update was successful. I'm not sure if a Tesla tech forced an update or if the car attempted the update again on its own but the result was a fully functioning Model 3! Since then I've put 200 very enjoyable miles on the car. This car is a pleasure to drive and I was very reassured by the speed at which the problem was resolved. 

Again, thank you all very much for your comments.


----------

